# Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht



## ForgottenRealm (7. September 2010)

*Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

Hi 

Wie der Titel schon vermuten lässt, suche ich ein Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen.

Zur Zeit ist mein Notebook über HDMI an einen 24 Zoll LCD mit 2560x1600 Bildpunkten angeschlossen. 

Ich würde gerne zusätzlich noch einen weiteren Bildschirm anschließen, was aber leider nur über VGA möglich ist. Dabei wird der erweiterte Desktop allerdings nur mit 1600x900 Pixeln angezeigt, was das entspannte Arbeiten deutlich erschwert, zumal die ganze Darstellung sehr verschwommen ist.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Kennt jemand von euch ein gutes Notebook(Mindestanforderungen: DualCore 2,4 Ghz, Radeon 4650 oder höher, 4GB Ram), mit zwei digitalen Ausgängen, welches für unter 900€ zu haben ist?


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

Ich glaub, es gibt bei den Notebooks immer nur einen HDMI, zumindestens habe ich echt keinen mit mehreren gesehen.

Schon mal überlegt, ob vllt ein Adapter eine Lösung wäre


----------



## ForgottenRealm (7. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

Die Adapter gehen meines Wissens nach alle nur über USB und liefern nur maximal 1600x1200, was mir allerdings kaum weiterhilft.


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (7. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

Hmm, ok, das ist ärgerlich. 
Schon probiert ein Notebook zusammenzustellen ? vllt kann man so 2 HDMI Anschlüsse zaubern


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

Mir ist da auch nix bekannt. Aber willst Du das Bild nur doppeln, oder willst Du ein "breiteres" Bild?


----------



## Superwip (8. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

Soweit ich weiß gibt es, wenn es nur um den Stationären Betrieb geht externe Laptop GraKas, die über den ExpressCard Steckplatz oder einen speziellen externen PCIe Anschluss angebunden werden, den einige wenige Laptops haben

Eine weniger elegante Möglichkeit ist es, mittels Adaptern den internen PCIe Mini Card Steckplatz des Laptops, an den normalerweise die W-LAN Karte angebunden ist zur Anbindung einer herkömmlichen Desktop GraKa zweckzuentfremden; die geringe Bandbreite des PCIe x1 1.0 Anschlusses begrenzt die Leistung hier zwar stark aber wenn es nur um die Anbindung weiterer Bildschirme geht reicht es; der größte Nachteil ist, dass man dann für den Mobilen Betrieb immer etwas herumschrauben muss, d.h. muss man die GraKa abstecken, die W-LAN Karte rein und wieder zuschrauben, was natürlich recht unpraktisch ist


----------



## ForgottenRealm (8. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

Der Bildschirm soll erweitert werden.

Ich werd mich mal nach einer ExpressCard Lösung umsehen, vielleicht findet man da ja was.


----------



## Superwip (9. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

okay... die Lösung ist aber nicht billig, wie ich gerade gemerkt habe...

Es gibt etwa das ViDock von Village Instruments, mit dem man eine herkömmliche Desktop GraKa mit einem Express Card- PCIe Adapter anbinden kann

Village Instruments : ViDock

Allerdings kostet es 240$+ 50$ Versand+ Steuern/Zölle... und dann braucht man auch noch eine GraKa... (Dabei reicht aber auch eine billige/alte aus, eine high-end oder auch nur eine Mittelklasse GraKa kann ihre Leistung aufgrund der geringen Bandbreite sowieso nicht ausspielen)


----------



## Psytis (9. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz warum du über VGA nur 1600x900 hast.
ich habe bei mir auch den Monitor zusätzlich am VGA port und der hat 1680x1050.

wäre das noch ne möglichkeit?
http://geizhals.at/a238317.html
http://geizhals.at/a442076.html

das an den VGA bzw Displayport und dann 2 tfts drann?


----------



## CrazyBanana (9. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

geht soetwas auch Klick ?
da hast du 1 Hdmi und 1 display port, sollte auch funktionieren?!
Außerdem geht über VGA sehr wohl über 1600x900 ich hab meinen CRT mit 1600x1200 angeschlossen


----------



## GPHENOM (9. September 2010)

*AW: Notebook mit zwei HDMI oder DisplayPort Ausgängen gesucht*

Was hältst du von diesem Adapter?
K&M Elektronik: HIS Multiview II USB Display Adapter DVI

Der unterstützt sogar 2048x1152


----------

